# Search engine preference



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Which do you prefer? (Bing is microsoft's new search engine, btw).


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Firefox


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

MissMay1977 said:


> Firefox


That's not a search engine... though it does serve as a very nice browser.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Yahoo, probably the only one it looks like.  I'm stuck in my old ways.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Traci said:


> Yahoo, probably the only one it looks like.  I'm stuck in my old ways.


:lol you and me both.

Yahoo's been my homepage for as long as I can remember. IF I've had another, I have no idea what it was.

I am so used to it -- My mother and stepfather use Google as their homepage. Whenever I'm at their place and using their computer to look up things, I have to go to Yahoo and use that instead. I'll type "yahoo.com" into the address bar even though Google is just a 'home' click away.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "_Google_"


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Google all the way


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Google - the only seach engine thats name has become a verb.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another vote for Google.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Yahoo since it's my homepage as well.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Google
My cousin uses yahoo, I see it and go urgh.. what a mess
and change it to google straight away.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't believe this is a ?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

google because it's super simple and loads instantly without a lot of crap around it.


----------



## KemikalPsykosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Google.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Google. It's simple and does what it's supposed to. They've also been pretty good about contributing to some open source projects, which is neat.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Former Yahoo user, current Google user.

Still use Yahoo for email though.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

What, you mean there are other search engines? Besides Google? 

Wolfram|Alpha has the potential to be very cool, but it's not there yet, IMO.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide Google.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Google although Bing's image search is way better in my opinion.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Bing


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

GSH said:


> I can't believe this is a ?


Really?

Search is what made Google a $140 billion company. The inability of yahoo to compete in search is cited as the main reason for its decline. Improving search is one of Microsoft's main initiatives now and this is driving a major deal between Microsoft and Yahoo with all sorts of anti-trust scrutiny.

Search has been one of the most important issues in tech over the last 4-5 years. You really think it's a trivial question? Well, I guess that's the same attitude Microsoft had in '03.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mainly i'll use google but if im looking for adult material i'll go to yahoo because google has too much censorship


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yahoo = :heart

Google is good sometimes too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Google


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Google. I'm not a savage after all.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Google always.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I only use Google.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

www.google.co.uk


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

Yahoo


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yahoo has always been my home page on my computers so I use it most often but if I can't find a good link for whatever I'm searching for I've got Google in my bookmarks toolbar ready to cover me


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

coldmorning said:


> That's not a search engine... though it does serve as a very nice browser.


:yes

I use Google with Firefox as the brower


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

nubly said:


> mainly i'll use google but if im looking for adult material i'll go to yahoo because google has too much censorship


Really? even with safe search turned off? That's worth knowing 

*heads off to yahoo*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Madison_Rose said:


> Really? even with safe search turned off? That's worth knowing
> 
> *heads off to yahoo*


well actually i never knew about the safe search thing so i just tried it. i think its google for me all the way


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

Google because its great and my sister works for them


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Blackle!

It's the same as Google, except the background is black instead of white (hence Blackle lol), thus saving energy apparently. :yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Google. Used to use yahoo


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

Definitely google for me!

Yahoo really tends to get on my nerves. Every time I click on a link it either redirects me to something entirely different than what I clicked on, or it just takes me to this blank page, and in the address bar it says "http://results.yahoo.com" or something like that.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yahoo for me. Mostly out of habit and because I use their mail system. From the responses, a lot of people don't like the clutter on Yahoo, but I like seeing the news headlines and having quick links to other features. Plus, I also like Yahoo Answers and Yahoo Finance.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Google.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Yahoo as my homepage but I still go to Google for search - don't know why, I guess I like Google's minimalist look better.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Google - very fast and my current homepage.

Bing is supposed to be pretty good, though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Google.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Google


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Google, even though those Nazi snoops keep a record of every search that one every does on them.


----------

